# Anavar QV dissolving in your mouth ?



## want2blean (Feb 6, 2006)

I did one cycle with supposed Anavar QV last year. I 'm a girl. Anyway, I remember noticing that once Id put it in my mouth, it would farely quickly start to dissolve and not taste like much at all. FAKE? Anyway, Im thinking about doing it again but want to know what the real QV is like before I buy a possible fake again.  thanks.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 6, 2006)

no one will be able to make a correct judgement on this without first seeing pics


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you feel you got results that would let you know it was real?

When my female friend was using ANYTHING she knew it, deca, tren, M1T, and even winny (which turned out badly).


----------



## want2blean (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I was always naturally thin and kinda new to working out  and my first time on gear so Im not sure if the small results I saw were the pills or just the natural progression obtained through working out and eating well.  I had done alot of research on the way the bottle looked when I got it. And it did look legit. (I saw some picks on the web) But it just surprized me that an AS would taste like nothing and start dissloving rather quickly if kept in the mouth for a couple of secs before swallowing. I definitely got stronger with some definition but again was that all nature and a fake pill. I know it wasnt baby aspirin for example. I am very allergic and would have known right away. I mean every pill Ive ever taken tastes for example bitter or like something. I was just hoping for someone who has used it to read this and see if they noticed the same thing. Thanks anyway


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2006)

You are naturally thin and your membername is want2blean? How lean as a woman do you want to get, and why? I'm just curious (you can stop having your period and appear unwomanly when you are ripped, which most women dont desire).

12% or so is about as lean as a healthy woman can get and still function as a female.

AS dont have much of a taste, and when they do its a very nasty taste. You wouldn't taste 5mg of anavar unless you were some kind of freak, what you would be more likely to taste is the binder which is probably corn starch and would be slightly sweet, but perhaps they use something else.

Before someone uses steroids they should have enough experience under their belt to know when they are on something and not on, the only way to not know this would be if you started training and using steroids on the same day which would be irresponsible and unnecessary. You make some gains naturally until you hit sticking points, and then if you were to use steroids WHAM, instant change from being natural. Its very easy to know, although anvar is quite weak so I can't talk about that one much as I've never used it. Being highly overpriced I also never suggested it to my female friend although she knew of it, plenty of other drugs to use that work great for women.

Good luck


----------



## Stu (Feb 7, 2006)

what dose were you using? if the stuff you was using was legit you'd definately know about it.


----------



## want2blean (Feb 7, 2006)

Mudge, thanks, I am thin but not a hard body. I need to harden up. Thats what I call lean.  Im about 20% BODY FAT. I guess.  Anavar is what I used for fear of androgenic affects. Thats why I thought about it now again. But its good to know that its pretty tasteless. i was told that it was real of course from a friend thats a trainer. But still I wondered. I dont want a bodybuilders body , but a fitness model look. Thanks for your reply


----------



## want2blean (Feb 7, 2006)

Stu, I worked up to 10 mg max.


----------



## want2blean (Feb 7, 2006)

Mudge what kind of plenty other AS do you suggest to your girlfriends to achieve the look I desire. I am small framed.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had QV's d-bol and the same thing happened.  I KNOW the source was good and the QV Test took my bench up from 300 X 1 to 325 X 2.  But I was very disappointed with the d-bol, it didn't seem to do jack.  My gains kicked in a little by week 3 and big time by week 5.  Nothing much the 1st couple weeks, which is when I was doing the d-bol 25mg's ed.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 7, 2006)

want2blean said:
			
		

> Stu, I worked up to 10 mg max.



10mg of 'var won't do shyt, you need to run var at over 50mg ed.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 7, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> 10mg of 'var won't do shyt, you need to run var at over 50mg ed.




sorry, just now saw that you have 2 X chromosomes.  I can't help you with dosing for a female.  I'd guess for a woman 10mg of 'var should do something for you


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> 10mg of 'var won't do shyt, *you need to run var at over 50mg ed*.


For a female


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 7, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> sorry, just now saw that you have 2 X chromosomes.  I can't help you with dosing for a female.  I'd guess for a woman 10mg of 'var should do something for you



I was slow on the uptake


----------



## want2blean (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I just ordered some more of the same stuff. This time I just have to push my self more or eat more or less.  AARRRGGGHHHH. Oh I remember now another thing I felt on it. After Id work out or was it when i had the muscle soreness, I dont really remember, anyway, I felt my muscles presence. that sounds weird?  Maybe I mean to say that my muscles felt stiff or hard weird. Do any of you know what I mean? Maybe I did have the real stuff after all?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like you are describing PUMP.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2006)

want2blean said:
			
		

> Mudge what kind of plenty other AS do you suggest to your girlfriends to achieve the look I desire. I am small framed.



Diet will get you your look if you want to lean out a little, the roids wont do that for you. Even if they did, you'd go back to normal after you stopped the gear anyway. Gear is there to help speed things up but it wont do everything on its own.

Deca or NPP are very popular for women.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 7, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> 10mg of 'var won't do shyt, you need to run var at over 50mg ed.


Crazy to much for a lady. 30 grams will fulfill her needs. 80-100 mgs a day for men. 

Also QV var is expensive when you start doing heavy doses. Cheap if you cap yourself. 

Tough


----------



## want2blean (Feb 8, 2006)

Mudge, describing pump? You mean what you feel right after youve done a set of reps for example? No it would fell like that feeling would linger. Diet will definitely lean me out but I want that trim slightly muscular athletic look.


----------



## want2blean (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks to all for your replies


----------



## want2blean (Feb 8, 2006)

Tough old man, I ve thought of going to 15 or 20 this time but Ive been told to only go to 10 mg


----------



## want2blean (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh and will my body still respond to the same stuff a 2nd time around?


----------

